
Sharing my offer numbers from big companies for your reference - polock
https://us.teamblind.com/article/sharing-my-offer-numbers-from-big-companies-for-your-reference-yNgqUPQR?
======
jlgaddis
Dupe. Discussion from five days ago (279 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15841738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15841738)

------
cbxbzbzv
Google gave me the exact same offer last year (assuming OP got offered 400
shares vested over 4 years, they were worth less at the time), and I have a
very similar background. So it seems credible to me. The fact that I already
had a lot of notionally valuable stock from a unicorn startup already vesting
seemed to help a lot in negotiations. Then Google's offer helped me negotiate
with everyone else (though I mostly applied to a different set of companies).

~~~
akhilcacharya
It was astonishing that people doubted the veracity of these #'s the last time
this was posted a few days ago.

------
KKKKkkkk1
For how long is it considered ok to sit on an offer?

~~~
webscalist
Your offer expires in 2 days.

